# very sick dragon goby, HELP!



## vixenish1 (May 7, 2010)

I have a 55gl tank with 2 angle fish, 1 large polypetaurs(?), 1 small rapheal catfish, and 1 juvenile dragon goby. This morning when I turned on my tank lights I saw that Draco(dragon goby) is in very rough shape, he looks as if half of his face including one eye has been scraped off! He has a hole in his head also but I do not know if it is only because his flesh has been removed. It does not look like hole in head disease. He also appears to have lost all of his teeth. If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it.

None of the other fish are affected in any way
he was fine last night
he is swimming around non-stop but not akwardly. only the frequency is unusual
all water levels and conditions are great
I added some more salt to try and help him heal
I can not get him to eat and he is normally insatiable:-(


----------



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

It's a bad day for dragon gobys i guess, mine is sick too... Wish I could help, but I dont even have a clue whats wrong with my own


----------



## scalar (Apr 19, 2010)

i think there brackish?


----------



## vixenish1 (May 7, 2010)

*sadly Draco did not make it*

I am sad to report that Draco(my dragon goby) did not make it
The only thing I can figure is that he and my polypetaurus eel had a territory dispute and he lost. It was a very sad day indeed when I had to bury my special little guy. He was hand fed and loved to swim into my hand to be "held" I will one day own another but I believe I will wait until I can dedicate a tank solely to these beautiful creatures and get a few so they can live peacefully together.
Thank you for your responses and attempts to help!


----------



## vixenish1 (May 7, 2010)

I hope yours faired better then mine, good luck!


----------



## vixenish1 (May 7, 2010)

thank you and yes he was in brackish


----------



## scalar (Apr 19, 2010)

vixenish1 said:


> thank you and yes he was in brackish


i see allot of them parish the seem to be very delicate.my lfs puts them in just fw and sell them to pepole that way


----------



## vixenish1 (May 7, 2010)

scalar said:


> i see allot of them parish the seem to be very delicate.my lfs puts them in just fw and sell them to pepole that way


it is a very sad thing and unfortunatly all in this area are sold as FW


----------

